# New rescue - any tips pls



## Bella TreeFrog (Feb 13, 2021)

Hello, day 4 with our new rescue (but I've been walking her 2x wk for about 6mths & she's visited the house each time) . She's a v scared, anxious girl (4) & at the mo won't pee or poop in the garden & I have to carry her outside to go. LOVES her walks & the extender lead & is now happily exploring & toiletting on walks but not in our garden, she just sits or tries to get back inside. We need to be able to get her to at least pee in the garden e.g. 1st thing & last thing at night when it's not pos to go for a walk, also in bad weather. I am worried about accidents / toiletting any tips pls ? (Not toy or food oriented at all) thank you


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Really early days, so give her time.

My rescue took a little while before he’d poo in the garden.

Use a particular word whenever she goes so you can then try it as a cue to encourage her.


----------



## Silverpaw (May 8, 2019)

Where has your dog come from?My dog has never been in a house but was 'clean' right from the start.However,it took some time before he'd use the garden.I think one of the issues for him was that he'd been on the streets in a city,where dogs would be chased away (or worse) from any parks,grass areas etc.He wouldn't step on grass when he arrived.It's very early days, take it slowly at your dogs pace.


----------



## Ian246 (Oct 27, 2018)

It takes time. Notwithstanding the fact that she knows you (kind of), her world has literally been torn apart; everything she took for granted - her home, her family - have been taken away; she hasn’t the foggiest idea what’s going on and she’s confused and probably frightened. You will see changes for the better, but it can take months - literally - for a ‘rescue’ dog to fully settle in (and in many respects you can think of your dog as a rescue - she’ll be facing many of the same issues.) The attached chart will give you an idea, but bear in mind it’s a simplified chart that generalises, and all dogs are different. Bottom line: you need to take things slowly, don’t force the issues; and let her set the pace. Oh, and if that means walking her in foul weather, that’s dog ownership for you!  Remember: there’s no such thing as bad weather, just inappropriate clothing. It’s a hiking mantra, but it may as well be written for dog owners!


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

Out of curiosity, why no toys or treats??


----------



## Ian246 (Oct 27, 2018)

Linda Weasel said:


> Out of curiosity, why no toys or treats??


I think the OP just said that the dog is not food- or toy-focused. But it's that just reflects her current mood (ie, the dog's! :Smuggrin) It may change.


----------



## Bella TreeFrog (Feb 13, 2021)

Silverpaw said:


> Where has your dog come from?


Ex breeder - 4th home


----------



## Bella TreeFrog (Feb 13, 2021)

How do I delete a post pls - this one is accidental (I posted a reply twice but can only see edit in "tools" not a delete function ?? Thanks


----------



## Bella TreeFrog (Feb 13, 2021)

Ian246 said:


> I think the OP just said that the dog is not food- or toy-focused. But it's that just reflects her current mood (ie, the dog's! :Smuggrin) It may change.


Yes - just no interest at all in toys, food or treats , even high value cheese, bacon etc


----------



## Bella TreeFrog (Feb 13, 2021)

(Ian - apologies I'm new & couldn't get it to "quote" (even though it did above) 

Thank you for your post re her situation, it helps to see it from her point of view. I'm happy to take her in all weather it's the little doggo that gets scared of it all - again maybe just too early days for her


----------



## Ian246 (Oct 27, 2018)

Bella TreeFrog said:


> (Ian - apologies I'm new & couldn't get it to "quote" (even though it did above)
> 
> Thank you for your post re her situation, it helps to see it from her point of view. I'm happy to take her in all weather it's the little doggo that gets scared of it all - again maybe just too early days for her


Yes, I think you may be expecting a bit too much from her too soon (and I do mean that in a good way - I've no doubt you gave her best interests at heart.) It's really tough, but little steps are what's required. Like I say, let her set the pace - every dog is different, but the key thing is that she learns to trust you and that she regains her confidence (which is probably blown, right now.) She'll get there, almost certainly, but she does need time. Good luck, though.

PS, I don't think there is a delete function - oddly enough! All you can do is edit the post, delete the whole message (but it wants something, so I usually write 'deleted' or something like that.)


----------



## Silverpaw (May 8, 2019)

Bella TreeFrog said:


> Ex breeder - 4th home


Ahh, bless her,so no experience of 'ordinary' life, just a breeding machine.There are obviously lots of issues that can come with this and it doesn't sound like her previous homes have been prepared/able to work through these.I'm guessing that basically she's not had the opportunity to become used to domestic living,so everything, including comfort,is new to her.She's obviously not had a puppyhood and never learned to play (my dog was on the streets in Romania for his first 7/8 years and has never really shown an interest in toys). I'm guessing that she wasn't given the finest food and probably never saw a treat in her capacity of 'breeder'.She's probably still very shut down,she needs time to decompress before you start to see the real little character inside her little body that has been used and abused so much.Gradually things will fall into place for her but it has to be done at her pace.Right now she is probably waiting to be passed on again in the way that her life so far has taught her to.I don't believe there is a quick fix, it's more of a gradual process.That was certainly the case with my ex street dog.The only certainty for him was that I would be with him every step of the way,even the backward steps.It's been quite a journey,but one I wouldn't have missed for the world.It always helped me to remember that his behaviour always meant something to him,even when I couldn't work out what it was.Good luck at introducing your little charge to a world that is fit for her.


----------



## Gilly Pen (Jul 27, 2012)

Good morning Bella TreeFog - I found this interesting to read - why - the question has arisen - do we get a rescue dog? So good luck with your little one and I wish you many, many happy years ahead of you.

I have printed off the Chart that is really informative.

P.S. Can I please ask here - Is there a recent thread anyone can point me to - I do not want to intrude in this one?

It has been going around in our mind and after the experience with our little girl - insurance, etc comes into mind. She was a private adoption so we knew history - could a rescue be completely unknown territory and 3rd party ins a must.


----------



## Bella TreeFrog (Feb 13, 2021)

Gilly Pen said:


> Good morning Bella TreeFog - I found this interesting to read - why - the question has arisen - do we get a rescue dog? So good luck with your little one and I wish you many, many happy years ahead of you.
> 
> I have printed off the Chart that is really informative.
> 
> ...


Our previous dog was a rescue (4ish) with v little history. This one has a little more history as ex breeder but you still only know part of it. Totally different breed needs but both lovely girls. I'm new here but you can start a new post re any questions for your new rescue.(i wasn't sure if you have her already or were considering getting her) & people have been really helpful. Best to get insurance on them if you can; rescue or new puppy.


----------



## Gilly Pen (Jul 27, 2012)

Bella TreeFrog said:


> Our previous dog was a rescue (4ish) with v little history. This one has a little more history as ex breeder but you still only know part of it. Totally different breed needs but both lovely girls. I'm new here but you can start a new post re any questions for your new rescue.(i wasn't sure if you have her already or were considering getting her) & people have been really helpful. Best to get insurance on them if you can; rescue or new puppy.


Thank you for answering. No - just thinking at the moment about do we get another dog. Your post was interesting as it involved rescue dogs.

We have never had insurance all the years we have had dogs and have been very fortunate all living to nearly 15 years of age. But our last little girl (a private rescue) cost us several thousand pounds at the end. Now we know just what vets are capable of offering to keep our four legged friends alive is, in a way, making insurance essential I guess.

P.S. Didn't want to start another thread at moment (I am new too) in case there was already a recent one out there.


----------

